# High Watt Compact Fluorescent Dimmer



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

What CFL manufacturer are you using?


----------



## bones_n_beers (Jan 16, 2013)

gmihok said:


> What CFL manufacturer are you using?


Well, as is typical for this client (he's a good guy, just likes to do things his way), he went on the internet and found the best deal that he could. He is planing on using "PureSpectrum" truly dimmable CFL. I think I misspoke in my original post and said the bulbs are 23W, they are actually only 20W (75W equivalent).


----------

